# Attention: All members of this community



## Riaz (11/11/14)

ok, so my journey on eciggsa started roughly about the same time that this forum was created. we were a bunch of South Africans chatting on the ECF forum (we had a small sub forum on the site- dont know if it still exists- i havent visited ECF since ecigssa was created), and then it was decided to create our own local forum. 

there has been ups and downs, and today i think i just had enough. i have reached a point where i now need to say something.

earlier on this week there was mention made of a special RMG (Reo Magic Group) that has been making their way to certain members of the forum and basically, handing them over a brand spanking new Reo.

what is up with that?

who the hell goes around giving people gifts of this nature?

who the flip donates a gift like this and doesnt want to be thanked?

what kind of people are we dealing with on this forum???

well let me tell you, this world is filled with different types of people. to me, people are either good company or bad company. i have had the privilege of staying with this forum since the beginning, and that already should tell you what type of people are on here. i spend the better part of everyday not just browsing the forum, but getting to know the people behind the screens.

today i have been chosen by this special RGM group to receive my very own Reo Grand!!!

i have no words to describe how thankful i am to you guys. i will respect your decision to remain anonymous, but do know that i am grateful to each and every one of you.

here are some pics of what i received

i am still in total shock and awe, I HAVE MY OWN REO NOW, YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

the box



contents: Reo Grand orange, bottles, EXTRA door, and oooh a little black box



closer look at the black box 




bottom fed atomic baby!!!



the grand



with atomic and standard door




with silver vein door



you guys probably thinking, how does he know the names of all these things if he didnt have a reo before.

well, ever since the reo craze started here ive been browsing the reo threads quite often and my heart always longed to own one one day.

well, that day has come!!!!

again, thank you RMG- you guys rock big time!!

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 28


----------



## Humbolt (11/11/14)

Congrats!


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

Congratulations @Riaz, well deserved! can you please post pics in the Reo mail thread as well.


----------



## Riaz (11/11/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @Riaz, well deserved! can you please post pics in the Reo mail thread as well.


getting to that right away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (11/11/14)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## LandyMan (11/11/14)

Congradulations @Riaz. That is awesome

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtgrey (11/11/14)

Congratulations you are so lucky . Hope I can buy my first reo soon .


----------



## TylerD (11/11/14)

Riaz said:


> ok, so my journey on eciggsa started roughly about the same time that this forum was created. we were a bunch of South Africans chatting on the ECF forum (we had a small sub forum on the site- dont know if it still exists- i havent visited ECF since ecigssa was created), and then it was decided to create our own local forum.
> 
> there has been ups and downs, and today i think i just had enough. i have reached a point where i now need to say something.
> 
> ...


Congrats @Riaz ! Well deserved!


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/11/14)

how very rude of them !! they should be hunted down and given big we sloppy kisses !! Nice one @Riaz

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/11/14)

Congrats @Riaz so happy for you bru.


----------



## Silver (11/11/14)

Congrats @Riaz - very much deserved!
Wishing you many, many happy vapes on that - and hope it brings you loads of vaping pleasure.
Loved your opening post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

Congrats and enjoy. Yeah, have also been part of the forum journey from the beginning. What a ride.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pravs (11/11/14)

Congratulations @Riaz !!


----------



## abdul (11/11/14)

congrats @Riaz enjoy it.


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/14)

What an amazing community we have!! Congratulations Riaz you truly deserve it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (11/11/14)

thanks guys

it really is an awesome device


----------



## iPWN (11/11/14)

Congrats mate , well deserved !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/11/14)

congrats bro well deserved

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (11/11/14)

Congratz man!! where did you post your mailing info? maybe my name mite be chosen in the next 10 years lol
Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## steve (11/11/14)

Awesome @Riaz ... Well done mate to you and what a generous act

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (11/11/14)

Lol. I started reading the post thinking aww man why you gotta be a REO hater. 

Amazing community we have indeed. 

Congrats @Riaz... enjoy that amazing looking REO you got there. Definitely well deserved.


----------



## Riaz (11/11/14)

Riddle said:


> Lol. I started reading the post thinking aww man why you gotta be a REO hater.
> 
> Amazing community we have indeed.
> 
> Congrats @Riaz... enjoy that amazing looking REO you got there. Definitely well deserved.


yeah i was sitting here thinking how to type out this post LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/11/14)

Congrats @ Riaz, I didn't even know you didn't have a Reo. Enjoy!! 

And to the RMG... You are truly special, who ever you are. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (11/11/14)

Riaz said:


> yeah i was sitting here thinking how to type out this post LOL



Well you did a very good job... 

Setup the REO already and let us know how it is.


----------



## VapeJedi (11/11/14)

Congratz man


----------



## Riddle (11/11/14)

I understand why the RMG would want to remain anonymous but you guys really deserve praise where it's due. That is freaken awesome. 
Well done guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## exodus (11/11/14)

Congrats man. Looks like an amazing device. And a big well done to you gies that gave it.


----------



## Nooby (11/11/14)

Slamat boet... Truly deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (11/11/14)

Very well deserved grats!!


----------



## Keyaam (11/11/14)

Congrats bru. Enjoy it


----------



## Oupa (11/11/14)

Enjoy it bud!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (11/11/14)

awesome riaz, congrats bro. and well done to the reo magic team, you guys rock


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (11/11/14)

Wow, congrats 

Vape the Planet


----------



## hands (11/11/14)

nice one and congrats.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (11/11/14)

You're going to love that Reo bro


----------



## Hash Punk (11/11/14)

That is absolutely amazing! It makes me so happy that there are people in this world not completely driven by profit. what a breath of fresh air.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (11/11/14)

Wow really, that's pretty amazing!

Congrats to @Riaz - well deserved for all the info, tips and chatter you provide.

And a really big "wow you people rock" to the REO secret society (apparently)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/11/14)

thanks guys

really appreciate it


----------



## Rellik (11/11/14)

Congrats @Riaz and a well done to the Donors. Can't rate the OP anything else but Winner !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (11/11/14)

All of above wishes from me too....well deserved and good deed from Reo Anonymous making this come true for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/11/14)

@Riaz i literately have 1st hand experience of this community's awesomeness, i still cant believe the generosity of this people they literately changed my life for the better. Enjoy your new vape mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (11/11/14)

Wow thats awesome! Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/14)

@Riaz I'm very happy for you!!! Congrats Reonaut!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/11/14)

Wow! Awesomeness!!! Congrats @Riaz! Really happy for you! Welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

Riaz said:


> ok, so my journey on eciggsa started roughly about the same time that this forum was created. we were a bunch of South Africans chatting on the ECF forum (we had a small sub forum on the site- dont know if it still exists- i havent visited ECF since ecigssa was created), and then it was decided to create our own local forum.
> 
> there has been ups and downs, and today i think i just had enough. i have reached a point where i now need to say something.
> 
> ...




Congrats @Riaz you clearly deserve this awesome gift. Stunning by the way. I especially like the way you convey your gratitude. Shows your character bud. As for the RMG. You guys rock. Well done. A well deserved pat on the back for u and I tip my hat to you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## HPBotha (11/11/14)

Wow, this is what drew me to the forums, a spirit of real camaraderie! i am very proud to be an ecigssa user because of this act of kindness - well done to SA. and @Riaz congrats mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (11/11/14)

And, just so you know, I have got no idea who these guys are. I think the PIF is now spontaneous and I don't think we need a PIF boss anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (11/11/14)

A truly awesome community, which exists because of the amazing people who are a part of it! 

I love the spirit, enthusiasm and generosity of this forum 

Well deserved @Riaz and to these secret Piffers behind the scene, I salute you 

PS @TylerD we'll always need you, bearded sir

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Tristan (11/11/14)

Awesome @Riaz, congrats! OMG RMG, u guys rock with ur selfless quest!


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

TylerD said:


> And, just so you know, I have got no idea who these guys are. I think the PIF is now spontaneous and I don't think we need a PIF boss anymore.



There will always be someone with excess / not-use-anymore vape stuff that don't know to whom to PIF. 
The PIF BOSS have to stay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (11/11/14)

Congrats and welcome to Reoville @Riaz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/11/14)

TylerD said:


> And, just so you know, I have got no idea who these guys are. I think the PIF is now spontaneous and I don't think we need a PIF boss anymore.


Sorry, request denied - we need you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/11/14)

Lucky man!, I've been curious about the reo since i first encountered it on this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/11/14)

Congrats @Riaz 

Wow, what an awesome gesture, and what an amazing group of people to have done this. This community never ceases to amaze

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (11/11/14)

This just confirms why I think this forum and the members on it are so awesome! Kudos to you special people!


----------



## Metal Liz (11/11/14)

Wow wow woooooow!!!! 

Congrats on your Reo @Riaz, you are a great person and this is 110% very well deserved, i am sooooo happy for you 

Enjoy her and do share your experience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (11/11/14)

And this is why i absolutely love this forum  a bunch of truly amazing and kind hearted people

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/11/14)

Hi @Riaz, just checking in here to find out how "Reo Orange" is going?
What have you been vaping?
How is the vape on her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (13/11/14)

Well done to the "REO FAIRIES " and enjoy @Riaz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991 (13/11/14)

Awesome gift you've got there @Riaz enjoy buddy. @facelessreofairies/angels keep up the awesome work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Triskele (13/11/14)

You had me going there in the beginning... wondered what hit the fan now? Schweet!!! That thing looks awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (13/11/14)

Congratulations man, That is awesome... Hope you enjoy it, let us know what you think of the Rio... I see allot people here going bonkers over it, so it must be good, hehe... I just think it's a rather massive price to pay... but hey, maybe one day i'll also invest in one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (13/11/14)

How awesome is that!!!
I hope that you have many happy and satisfying vapes.
Love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/11/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Riaz, just checking in here to find out how "Reo Orange" is going?
> What have you been vaping?
> How is the vape on her?


hi @Silver 

ive been wanting to do a review on what i think of the reo, but want to wait a few more days

ive found that ones perception of something somewhat changes after a few days, once the excitement wears off.

what i can say for now is, i havent touched my other devices since i got the reo.

i laugh everytime you say 'reo orange'

dont worry, she will be named soon. i want to give her the perfect name

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul (14/11/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @Silver
> 
> ive been wanting to do a review on what i think of the reo, but want to wait a few more days
> 
> ...


ROAR=Riaz's Orange Awesome Reo lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (14/11/14)

abdul said:


> ROAR=Riaz's Orange Awesome Reo lol


i like it, not what i was going for, but innovative non the less

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (14/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

Riaz said:


> i laugh everytime you say 'reo orange'

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/11/14)

kimbo said:


>




I LOVED LOVE LOVED Fifth element!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## pimcowboy (14/11/14)

Congrats and enjoy bro!!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (14/11/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 15384


Oh not the annoying orange. My son drives me mad with that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/11/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 15384


----------



## WHITELABEL (14/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I LOVED LOVE LOVED Fifth element!


Awesome movie.


kimbo said:


>


Leeloo! Now that's a cool name for a reo if ever I heard one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (14/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Leeloo!



Sounds like you saying Reo, but with a cape accent (Brei) like me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

